# Stu allan dj



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi is stu allan still on the radio ,not heard him for years ...


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've started to listen to him every Friday night at 19:00 on Unity Radio, god his mixes brings back some memories!:thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Was he not on key103 in the late 90s?

Wow, not heard his name for ages!


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dift said:


> Was he not on key103 in the late 90s?
> 
> Wow, not heard his name for ages!


Yeah I've found a few mixes of his on YouTube from Key 103


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i remember stu,i see him and another guy from round my way called ellis d, at the eclipse coventry 1991 i think.They were the days.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

JA0395 said:


> Yeah I've found a few mixes of his on YouTube from Key 103


It was quite difficult to get a good signal in Liverpool, but it was worth it.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi ja is Unity Radio on digital radio ,just trying to see if i can get it in cumbria or my ipad?


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

i,ve got it as an app 92.8 fm cool thats me ready for stu allan just need a few beers lol


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Many thanks ja old school ,love it !!!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)




----------

